

Ask HN: Please review my "single-use bookmarking" app - dwwoelfel
http://app.reminderbear.com

======
mattdeboard
This seems perfect for HackerNews comment threads where you never get
notifications of responses (at least, I don't) and you'll inevitably forget to
check back later.

~~~
seancron
I use Notifo to get notified of responses on HN:
<http://notifo.com/hackernews>

------
dot
interesting, but a week seems too long for me. is there a service that sends
me daily summary email with links?

~~~
dwwoelfel
Would you use it if you could configure your own delay period?

I've tried to come up with a way to change it for each page you submit, but I
haven't come up with anything that doesn't require pop-ups or page refreshes.
I really would like to keep the UI as simple as possible. Is it too much work
for the user to add the delay to the end of the url, ie
example.com#DaysToSend=1, hit refresh, then hit the bookmarklet?

 _is there a service that sends me daily summary email with links?_

That sounds alot like Read it Later: <http://readitlaterlist.com/>.

~~~
mattdeboard
Yeah don't do any of these changes here. You've got your thing and it works
good, extremely minimal which is awesome and perfect. My big hobby project is
a bookmarking app (almost exactly like pinboard, except less reliable :P
link's in my profile page), and I struggle with making the bookmarks more
immediately accessible without having to make a bunch of clicks.

I like your idea here. I'm not sure I have a use case for it, but I really
like the interface. Feels like this might be more at home as a very
lightweight plugin.

~~~
dwwoelfel
I think that I could implement most of the ideas in this thread without
mucking up my current UX. I'm working on creating a user page that you
activate by clicking your bookmarklet on app.reminderbear.com/users (it
doesn't exist yet). The users that want extra features can add them on their
user page. Users that like things the way they are can just refrain from
creating a user page.

------
kisielk
I would be more likely to use this if it did RSS feeds instead of email. I
already get more junk than I want to deal with in my mailbox. Having a news
item pop up in my newsreader a few days after I "bookmark" the page would be
far preferable.

~~~
dwwoelfel
That's a good idea. I'll make that an option as soon as I finish writing user
pages.

------
dwwoelfel
The app lets you submit a page via a bookmarklet, then emails you a link to
the page one week later. It's really useful for saving HN comment threads. HN
commenting dies down within a week, so you won't miss any good comments.

~~~
jsavimbi
So it's Everlater for HN? Seems like it wouldn't be all that useful outside of
that context, since you've made timing the differentiating feature.

~~~
dwwoelfel
Are you talking about this: <http://www.everlater.com/>? Can you explain the
similarity please?

The purpose of Reminder Bear is to go back to sites that will see some update
in a week's time. It's not just for HN, you can use it on any web page that
you want to be updated on. Most discussion on the web ends after a week, and
if it's still going strong you can resubmit it to check next week.

Here are the things I've used it for so far:

    
    
        Forums that I'm not subscribed to
    
        Sites with comments that don't notify me of replies
    
        News stories
    
        Reddit threads

~~~
jsavimbi
My bad, I meant Evernote.

I also see what you're trying to do and albeit a thoughtful exercise, it seems
that outside of a niche audience it wouldn't scale these days. There are just
too many meaningless threads that will never die out there.

Good luck though.

------
Murphster007
cool concept, i've been using <http://www.bmrk.it> for a bit, it's simple and
unobtrusive with a similar goal as your service.

~~~
dwwoelfel
Have you tried <http://historio.us>? I just checked out bmrk.it, and
Historious is much better in my opinion. Historious' bookmarklet (which mine
is derived from) requires no page refresh and doesn't require you to be logged
in to the service. They also cache the pages you bookmark so that the
bookmarks will be around even if the original sites get moved or deleted.

------
michaeldhopkins
Why is everything ending with "bear" now? ReminderBear, SmartBear, HustleBear?
Are we out of Get__________ and _______app domain names?

~~~
dwwoelfel
The original name was WhileDile, as in you tell the link "See ya later
alligator" and it says "after while crocodile". Nobody I talked to liked that
one, but everybody liked Reminder Bear.

~~~
mitjak
I like WhileDile later more, or at least the way the "see ya later alligator"
idea was heading more. People are bear biased.

------
TryThinking
Why is your logo so similar to the world wildlife fund?
[http://www.worldwildlife.org/resources/media/images/global/p...](http://www.worldwildlife.org/resources/media/images/global/print_wwf_logo.gif)

~~~
dwwoelfel
I got mine here: <http://www.clker.com/clipart-14542.html>. The website claims
that my logo is in the public domain, so I used it accordingly.

Edit: Theirs is much more cutesy. Mine is all business -- you can tell just
from looking at him that he has an impeccable memory.

